# monroe models Smith Lake Frieght House



## archertl (Sep 30, 2013)

I just finished this lazer cut wood freight station from Monroe models. The kit goes together very easily and looks very nice.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweet structure...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good, nice job with the finishing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It does look nice.

I don't know about the 1,2,3.

What scale is that one? HO?


----------



## archertl (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks, it is in HO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It needs a name on the top. 

_ARCHERTL_ Freight Station?


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a great looking freight station.


----------

